# Can I call you a dancing master?



## Pumeleon (Nov 17, 2006)

DDR. Love it, hate it, or dispise the fact that you can't move your fat arse across the pad, you can't ignore it - unless you play In The Groove exclusively.

I play DDR all the time, and when I went up to see my mate last weekend, I impressed all his friends by playing heavy doubles. None of them can even play light singles, so I seemed like the DDR god.

I've stopped playing a bit lately because some of my favorite songs came out on Extreme, and when Supernova came out, it doubled the price of my favorite new machine. I play doubles, so it would be quadruple the price of a normal player for three songs. That's unacceptable. So instead, I go to a laser tag arcade with a 5th mix machine. Thankfully I know the manager well and get cheaptofree tokens, and can practise my craft of doubles for little cash.

Who else plays DDR, and at what skill level? What's your favorite mix? What's your favorite song? At what kind of place do you usually play?


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 17, 2006)

As much as I enjoy DDRing, I am loath to call it "dancing". It's just stepping on arrows in time to music. 

I play the home version (either Max or Extreme) on some soft pads because they're nicer on my feet/legs/back and in the long run less expensive than the arcade box. As far as difficulty, I'm in the high-mid range on light and the low-mid range on standard. For songs, I like playing Exotic Ethnic and Midnight Blaze, but most of the music is pretty good. Max is overall a better game than Extreme, though.


----------



## Pumeleon (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, I never called it "dancing," I merely quoted the Supermaxtreme announcer when you get a AAA.

And I can't play at home; doubles are nigh-impossible with any pad that isn't firmly anchored to the ground by its own weight.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 17, 2006)

I know you can buy wood'n'metal pads for home use (I used them at a friend's once). I'm just not sure how much they cost.


----------



## Pumeleon (Nov 17, 2006)

Quite a bit, and they're still unstable when bolted together. I don't like it when the arrows move under me.


----------



## TORA (Nov 17, 2006)

I have played DDR ever since version 1 came out.

Lately, I have been playing DDR Extreme a lot. I know there is a DDR Supernova in Pasadena, but haven't gone that direction yet.

I usually play standard mode (I am 30 years old by the way, so my eye/footpaw coordination is not that great!) while my boyfriend Ardy plays heavy mode, and my favorite song is "Rhythm and Police". I usually play wherever I see one (just found out the swap meet near me has one for 50 cents for 3 songs -- sweet). It's fun to play at the Santa Monica Playland when the novices are there, as well as the swap meet, as no one knows how to play it over there really. I love how people say "You're good" when I really am just okay in my books. ^_^

Ardy and I dished out about $350 each to get the Cobalt Flux DDR pads so we can play DDR at his house now!  We are anxiously waiting for them...


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 17, 2006)

Make your own DDR mat
I need to fix the mat that's on the bed behind me. I can do most Standard songs however I find the pad arrows to be too damn small.


----------



## DavidN (Nov 18, 2006)

I used to play it rather a lot when I was in university (or, as it was called in Britain, Dancing Stage Euromix). After improving steadily for a couple of years I sort of gave up after realizing that I was unlikely ever to pass Max 300 Expert without dying, and also that this seemed to be the minimum competency test for most DDR communities.

As for home pads, I've heard great things about the Cobalt Flux. The cheap plastic ones really aren't any good.


----------



## Os (Nov 18, 2006)

let's just say my favorite song is Rythm and Police on DDR MAX on heavy with a single pad and leave it at that.


----------



## Kero (Nov 18, 2006)

Hmmm... in the middle of Ohio here--east edge of Ohio actually... not anywhere near a great mass of people, there exists an Extreme machine.Â Â Of course, there aren't that many DDR players around, so I easily filled up the machine's high score board.Â Â Kind of sad.Â Â I've never seen anyone [good] play on it besides me.Â Â Ack, that sounds a little elitist.Â Â I'm sorry.Â Â D:Â Â But, yeah.Â Â If my body weren't so... weak... I could get an A on all the nine-footers.Â Â I can read the notes, but my stamina can only go so far.Â Â The only eight-footer that I have problems with is Witch Doctor.Â Â ;-;Â Â I've gotten an A on it, escaping with a near heart attack.Â Â I'm not fit, but I'm skinny!Â Â Â Â 115 lb., 17 years old.  So, on pads that have low sensitivity, I have to exert more energy, thus getting worn out quicker.  D:  In addition, I can't do Freeze steps because I'd have to hold the bar and push down.  I enjoy being small.  :3  But give me Exotic Ethnic on Heavy, and I can do that easily... provided I don't run out of stamina.

Now, if I was made of money... or had the patience to get a job... I'd get one of those Cobalt Flux pads.Â Â ...It's even fun to say it.Â Â Cobalt Flux.Â Â Coooobalt Flux.Â Â My ex-boyfriend has a Cobalt Flux.Â Â But... it'd be a different story for him to get it past the airport terminal, what with the whole terrorism thing going on.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't play myself, but ya know how the common two-pad DDR machines (as opposed to the rare solo units) have a game mode where one player uses both pads at once?  I once saw a guy playing that mode, using a rather fast-paced song, and _hitting nearly everything perfect._  It was insane.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 19, 2006)

Rhainor:

That's called "Doubles", and it's the kind of play that Pumeleon was saying that he does. :3


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, like I said, I don't play DDR myself...and I skimmed through the thread because it's after 2am here and I'm tired.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 19, 2006)

I was just letting you know...


----------



## Kero (Nov 19, 2006)

Playing on Double Mode is like playing with Reverse effect on; it can be a totally new experience.  Nothing like starting from the beginning.  @@;


----------



## Corootai_Dolphin (Nov 20, 2006)

coolness other ddr furs. nice. i'm a heavy player i'm in tampa,fl i love playing ddr supernova at gameworks. but still when i not there i have the ps2 verison ready to keep me busy. anywho my favortive songs to have fun and show out on whlie playing is honey punch,what a wonderful world,and doesn't really matter.


----------



## Shadowpelt (Nov 24, 2006)

BEST FORUMS EVER! I am a huge DDR fan. I own three of the games (to lazy to list them). Uh. My super nerdy friend Derek got me into it. So now I play it at the mall right across the street from me.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 25, 2006)

Stepmania + DDR UK + USB Dancemat = Ownage


----------



## DavidN (Nov 25, 2006)

I used to play Stepmania a lot, mostly for practice at the songs that I was stuck on in the Hard-1 nonstop course. I even made a couple of stepfiles for it - one for that ghastly Dutch song "Opblaaskrokodil", which fitted surprisingly well.


----------



## Kyrre (Nov 28, 2006)

In my heyday, back in 2003, I used to be able to A every 9-footer easily, and passing all of the 10-footers, just not all with As.  Some of my biggest accomplishments include AAing Afronova and AAAing Kind Lady on heavy.


----------



## Mikau (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been playing DDR since DDR USA was around at a local teen centre back in 1999, and I'm still addicted to it. Even ITG (In The Groove) has gotten me hooked!

My current modifiers are:
DDR: 2x, Solo, Reverse
ITG: 2x, Cell, Reverse, Beat (sometimes).

As for DDR games, I own all but ITG, DDRMAX2 and DDR Disney's Rave. I also have the soundtracks, from 2nd Mix to DDR Strike/Festival.


----------



## TORA (Dec 4, 2006)

Found out recently that the Sherman Oaks Castle (CA) has the newest version (Supernova)... 3 songs for 2 tokens. Nice...


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 4, 2006)

I'v never played DDR. On the one hand im quite good at hand eye coordnation so i can look at the screen and not have to look at my feet. On the other hand im bad at real dancing snice i dont really know any moves.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been playing DDR for years, but not so much anymore since the only decently priced arcade shut down.

My brother has stepmania on his computer, and he built himself some REALLY good wood/metal pads, and used a playstation -> USB adapter, but it's just not the same.


----------



## Kuriin (Dec 6, 2006)

DDR =! Dancing

This is coming from a dance major, so I'm telling you it's a fact.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Dec 15, 2006)

DDR: Extreme Maxx 300 "AAA" baby!

Yeah I went there!...


----------



## TORA (Dec 15, 2006)

Pyrodemonfox said:
			
		

> DDR: Extreme Maxx 300 "AAA" baby!
> 
> Yeah I went there!...



On beginner mode?


----------



## Dragma (Dec 15, 2006)

*holds his hand up* Mainly Standard-Single. I sometimes put on leg weights as I play on my mat, it definately serves me well in footwork (not to mention I use them when I practice kicks). I can play a few heavy tracks... but not like in the pace of paranoia... I did try to do healing Vision on heavy... I'm determined to clear it.

Sadly I only have DDR Max and my pad is torn up since I've let my brother borrow it back in the day.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Dec 16, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> Pyrodemonfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no expert mode


----------

